# Any cool furry t-shirts?



## Lemoncholic (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not talking ones with a paw and a rainbow, or some sorta slogan, I mean one with a furry on it. Something like this but with out font like that under it?

I'm looking for more kick ass than cute


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

You mean anthro? I'm sure there are a few out there, but usually they're not designed _for_ furries, just shirts with animals on them.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Sep 19, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> You mean anthro? I'm sure there are a few out there, but usually they're not designed _for_ furries, just shirts with animals on them.


 
Yeah I guess anthro would be the more appropiate term here. I wouldn't mind a T shirt with a feral on it if it's in the right style, but I am much more looking for the walking talking kind


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 19, 2010)

Animal T shirts always exist, and there are furry fandom ones as well, although they are not cool.

In any case, furry T shirts =/= cool.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 19, 2010)

If you were a girl it would easier. My sister has a shirt with Flower on it saying "Up to no good."


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 19, 2010)

Wolf t-shirts are always in style.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 19, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Wolf t-shirts are always in style.


You can't go wrong with Three Wolf Moon.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

Why do furries insist on doing this?

Explain, now.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 19, 2010)

I saw one at Hot Topic. It was clearly an Anthro/Furry orange-coloured fox that said something like, "Do you want to fox me?" or some really really bad pun I couldn't understand correctly.

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ap...y-William-Johnson-Wanna-Fox-TShirt-128350.jsp

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/TShirts/NoveltyTees/Equals-Three-TShirt-255580.jsp

These aren't "cool", but by definition, it's not possible to find a cool furry t-shirt.


----------



## Vriska (Sep 19, 2010)

Google it.

OKAY SERIOUS ANSWER:

Isn't there a site where you can make a shirt?


----------



## Lemoncholic (Sep 19, 2010)

Well when I was in an odd mood I made somebody buy me a Zaush shirt that has one of the few drawings he's done that don't have a penis on them, and when worn with a button shirt on top or with a coat it's subtle enough that most people don't notice. People who look closer either d'aww or compliment my taste. Not sarcastically either, they're the type to either tell you directly something sucks or use over the top sarcasm.

I honestly don't know why I used the word cool, I normally only use it to mock people. But what I meant was ones that are less cutesy

And there are places i could get something printed onto a shirt, but what would I print on it?


----------



## ProgOtter (Sep 19, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ap...y-William-Johnson-Wanna-Fox-TShirt-128350.jsp



That shirt is bad enough with its awkward furry-ness, but the "Ray William Johnson" on it makes it ten times worse.

He isn't funny at all.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 19, 2010)

Phi-paw shirt 

/thread


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 19, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Google it.
> 
> OKAY SERIOUS ANSWER:
> 
> Isn't there a site where you can make a shirt?


 
Cafepress. Put any image you want on a shirt, or other object. You can buy one for yourself, and/or sell them to other people.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 19, 2010)

ProgOtter said:


> That shirt is bad enough with its awkward furry-ness, but the "Ray William Johnson" on it makes it ten times worse.
> 
> He isn't funny at all.


 
I don't even know who it is?


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

I just went through 12 pages of furry t-shirts. Most of them are pretty quirky/weird, but there are a couple decent ones.

http://www.zazzle.com/anthro+tshirts


----------



## Geek (Sep 19, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> http://www.zazzle.com/anthro+tshirts



No cub porn t-shirt for babies ? :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 20, 2010)

A good furry shirt for me would elicit neutral reaction from non-furs, but anyone furry would instantly know that I am, too. Then you don't have to ask the questions like "Hey, do you know what a FURRY is?", etc..

Most of the furry shirts fall under three categories:

1. Pinup girls; really weird
2. Personalized shirts; featuring some obscure artist who obviously only made it for him/herself
3. Used to tie in furry pride and gay pride; not a good idea

My friend had a shirt of a dalmatian fishing when we went ...fishing... but he's not a fur. Though it seemed to me like it was a good shirt.


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 20, 2010)

I would consider this one but the comic bubble ruins it as any ignorant people who have heard of the word yiff before would kick you in the groin...

others that are somewhat promising: 1, 2, 3

(thanks to DrumFur for zazzle link, looks like a nice site)


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.darkhorse.com/Products/12-516-3/Usagi-Yojimbo-T-Shirt-Usagi-Chop-L This one is cool for very obvious reasons.


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 20, 2010)

just google around for a good furry pic and have it done on the make-a-tee shirt site.

personally though, i'd go for the fur-vo-lution or just a phipaw.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Animal T shirts always exist, and there are furry fandom ones as well, although they are not cool.
> 
> In any case, furry T shirts =/= cool.


 
again, with the absolutes.... i say furry t-shirts are cool so say bai bai to your little math there. see how that works?


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

I think the font makes it look more kick ass.


----------



## Jude (Sep 20, 2010)

00vapour said:


> I would consider this one but the comic bubble ruins it as any ignorant people who have heard of the word yiff before would kick you in the groin...
> 
> others that are somewhat promising: 1, 2, 3
> 
> (thanks to DrumFur for zazzle link, looks like a nice site)


 
Thanks.

It actually says "Yerf" for whatever reason, but it still would probably raise a question or two.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 20, 2010)

Fuck yes! Those Renard shirts are awesome! I'm still not sure if i should get the Sharktits one or the Trauma one.


----------



## Jude (Sep 20, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Fuck yes! Those Renard shirts are awesome! I'm still not sure if i should get the Sharktits one or the Trauma one.



That trauma one is creeping me the fuck out.


----------



## Loki Tau (Sep 20, 2010)

i got this t-shirt does this count?
http://www.chemical-records.co.uk/sc/servlet/Info?Track=DMPOSTER


----------



## The DK (Sep 20, 2010)

this one kind of made me laugh


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 20, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> the Sharktits one



I find this hot somehow


----------



## Jude (Sep 20, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> I find this hot somehow


 
cause you're a furry obviously :V


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 20, 2010)

I love the Lapfox Logo. Going to see if they have raccoons.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

No.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Yes.


 The only acceptable furry shirt is my shirt that says Yiff that a friend made for me as a joke. Other than that, no.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Animal T shirts always exist, and there are furry fandom ones as well, although they are not cool.
> 
> In any case, furry T shirts =/= cool.


 
You must learn to type â‰ .

I will show you the way to typing mastery.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You must learn to type â‰ .
> 
> I will show you the way to typing mastery.


 Screw you and your typing wizardry that key CLEARLY doesn't exist on a keyboard sir.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The only acceptable furry shirt is my shirt that says Yiff that a friend made for me as a joke. Other than that, no.


 
Yiff is good, but wolf shirts rule the universe.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Yiff is good, but wolf shirts rule the universe.


 Only 3 wolf moon shirts are acceptable.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Only 3 wolf moon shirts are acceptable.


 
No doubt one of the greatest of all time, and a must for anyone who wears t-shirts.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> No doubt one of the greatest of all time, and a must for anyone who wears t-shirts.


 I own one for every day of the week.

And by that I mean I wear the same one every day of the week.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I own one for every day of the week.
> 
> And by that I mean I wear the same one every day of the week.


 
You are... a hero. That is just murry purry to the max. Wanna yiff?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> You are... a hero. That is just murry purry to the max. Wanna yiff?


 Of course but only if I can wear my 3 wolf moon shirt.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Screw you and your typing wizardry that key CLEARLY doesn't exist on a keyboard sir.


 
DÃ¸Ã±â€  mÃ¥kÃ© mÃ© dÃ«sâ€ Â®Ã³Â¥ Â¥Ã¶Ã¼.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> DÃ¸Ã±â€  mÃ¥kÃ© mÃ© dÃ«sâ€ Â®Ã³Â¥ Â¥Ã¶Ã¼.


 Get out of here with your damned moon language.

Also I remember something bad about you but I don't fucking remember what it was...


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course but only if I can wear my 3 wolf moon shirt.


 
Ok, but can I wear my Mountain Evolution Night Breed shirt? It would be silly for us to wear the same shirts.

...or would it? If 3 wolf moons are good, wouldn't six wolf moons be better? Oh no, my head asplode


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Ok, but can I weary Mountain Evolution Night Breed shirt? It would be silly for us to wear the same shirts.
> 
> ...or would it? If 3 wolf moons are good, wouldn't six wolf moons be better? Oh no, my head asplode


 Time for us to make 6wolves2moons.avi: the latest in internet shock videos.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get out of here with your damned moon language.
> 
> Also I remember something bad about you but I don't fucking remember what it was...


 
I think I know what you remember about me that was bad.  It was hilarious.
I have to apologize for that, it was too good.

By the way, the only "moon language" I know of is English-- the language of NASA.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I think I know what you remember about me that was bad.  It was hilarious.
> I have to apologize for that, it was too good.
> 
> By the way, the only "moon language" I know of is English-- the language of NASA.


 The moon landing was faked!

I actually know a guy who seriously debates that...


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 21, 2010)

Made this shirt quite awhile ago. I'm not sure if I would consider it furry though. 
http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll242/macethebass/100_1420.jpg

Just for shit and giggles I was going to put "Yiff in Hell" on the back, however I felt the cold grasp of laziness.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Made this shirt quite awhile ago. I'm not sure if I would consider it furry though.
> http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll242/macethebass/100_1420.jpg
> 
> Just for shit and giggles I was going to put "Yiff in Hell" on the back, however I felt the cold grasp of laziness.


 Why did you not do that I hate you now.


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why did you not do that I hate you now.


 It will be done then. If this thread is still alive by tomorrow, I'll post a picture. Any preferred font?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> It will be done then. If this thread is still alive by tomorrow, I'll post a picture. Any preferred font?


 Something annoying.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Your b


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Your b


 What


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Your best choice would be to get a picture commissioned then simply go to those "Make you own T-Shirt" sites then add little bit effects, pay for the shirt, wait few days for it to arrive in the mail. 

There you go, make your own shirt with your own definition of "cool".


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.redbubble.com/people/preyfar/t-shirts/2834656-1-rednef-by-miu-clubstripes


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Meadow said:


> http://www.redbubble.com/people/preyfar/t-shirts/2834656-1-rednef-by-miu-clubstripes



Errr, not my cup of tea.  But it's ok.


----------



## Jude (Sep 21, 2010)

Meadow said:


> http://www.redbubble.com/people/preyfar/t-shirts/2834656-1-rednef-by-miu-clubstripes


 
If I were to wear that, people would think I am some sort of creep.

Seriously.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 21, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> If I were to wear that, people would think I am some sort of creep.
> 
> Seriously.


 
I think the same goes for anyone. :S


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2010)

JayAxer tshirts... let's make that shit happen.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 27, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Your best choice would be to get a picture commissioned then simply go to those "Make you own T-Shirt" sites then add little bit effects, pay for the shirt, wait few days for it to arrive in the mail.
> 
> There you go, make your own shirt with your own definition of "cool".



Because we are an impressionable youth, and we need one really cool person to find a shirt and says it's cool, so we can all wear that and be a populus of sheep.  Following the leader.


----------



## reaux (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.redbubble.com/people/edgedestroys/t-shirts/5422024-4-kibbles-and-bitches

a personal favorite.


----------



## Jude (Sep 27, 2010)

fawn said:


> http://www.redbubble.com/people/edgedestroys/t-shirts/5422024-4-kibbles-and-bitches
> 
> a personal favorite.



haha I would totally get that one if I could be bothered.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.zazzle.com/my_gay_pride_tshirt_front-235042219078853352

HHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA! This made me laugh. 

http://www.zazzle.com/fur_of_the_dead_tshirt-235788917780936464

Not this, though. This is blasphemy!


----------



## Branch (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mv...Code=QC-COGITO-GALAXY&Category_Code=ALLSHIRTS 
-not strictly "furry", but it still has the anthropomorphic qualities. not to mention it's a clever dickens.


----------



## fluffy-wolf (Oct 3, 2010)

A T-Shirt I made from an icon I drew of my fursona: http://www.redbubble.com/people/palomino1234/t-shirts/2877416-2-fox-wolf-head

Also take a look at the rest of my stuff, who knows, someone might like them ^^
http://www.redbubble.com/people/palomino1234/t-shirts


----------



## Mentova (Oct 3, 2010)

I would feel so embarrassed wearing 90% of the shirts posted here.


----------



## STK (Oct 3, 2010)

I want one of these
http://www.redbubble.com/people/macromute/t-shirts/5046380-1-sled-dog-harness

and just to be clear: I would never wear it outside my house.


Random ones just from browsing:
http://www.redbubble.com/people/edgedestroys/t-shirts/4380838-1-cmyk-wolf
http://www.redbubble.com/people/keto/t-shirts/1502603-9-zombie-dog
http://www.redbubble.com/people/keto/t-shirts/5130330-4-up-to-no-good
http://www.redbubble.com/people/keto/t-shirts/597859-7-big-dreams


----------



## Mentova (Oct 3, 2010)

STK said:


> I want one of these
> http://www.redbubble.com/people/macromute/t-shirts/5046380-1-sled-dog-harness


 No you don't.


----------



## Jude (Oct 3, 2010)

STK said:


> I want one of these
> http://www.redbubble.com/people/macromute/t-shirts/5046380-1-sled-dog-harness


 
Yeah, a little _too_ gay for my tastes.

EDIT: Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would feel so embarrassed wearing 90% of the shirts posted here.



I feel the same way. Seriously, you want to wear an orgy shirt in public? Furries...this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 3, 2010)

just get ur three wolf moon shirts from amazon and gtfo


----------



## STK (Oct 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you don't.


 Yes, I do. I need me a good sleep shirt. :3

Another one that's kind of interesting:
http://www.redbubble.com/people/ellevampiro/t-shirts/5988659-1-brother-wolves-tshirt


----------



## Mentova (Oct 3, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> just get ur three wolf moon shirts from amazon and gtfo


exactly!



STK said:


> Yes, I do. I need me a good sleep shirt. :3


 Then just get an old shirt?


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> exactly!
> 
> 
> Then just get an old shirt?



Old shirt's aren't quite gay enough. you need something to induce rainbow dreams and leather...


----------



## STK (Oct 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then just get an old shirt?


 That isn't nearly as fun.


Also: LOL
http://www.redbubble.com/people/sciggles/t-shirts/6012992-2-rednef-halloween
http://www.redbubble.com/people/sciggles/t-shirts/6012916-1-fender-halloween
http://www.redbubble.com/people/sciggles/t-shirts/6012521-3-dragoneer-halloween


----------



## Mentova (Oct 3, 2010)

STK said:


> That isn't nearly as fun.
> 
> 
> Also: LOL
> ...


Those are not funny, and the last one is depressing.


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow I'm surprised nobody has mentioned this shit yet:

http://www.jinx.com/identity/spring2010/men/couch_critters_premium.html?catid=1&cs=19&csd=critter


Games, animals, shirt. Not too obvious.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4608956


----------



## Mentova (Oct 10, 2010)

GingerM said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4608956


 why would you ever wear that?


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Oct 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> why would you ever wear that?


 

It's a shirt made specifically for people who really really really love the state of Oklahoma.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 10, 2010)

wolf5674 said:


> It's a shirt made specifically for people who really really really love the state of Oklahoma.


 They love it so much that they give it animal tits apparently.


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 10, 2010)

wolf5674 said:


> It's a shirt made specifically for people who really really really love the state of Oklahoma.


 
Or those that are going to the furry convention thats in Oklahoma. XP  My pet wanted to go to that, but couldnt get the bus fare cuz of college expanses.


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Oct 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They love it so much that they give it animal tits apparently.


 

But not just any tits. Mouse tits. So you know its serious love.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 10, 2010)

wolf5674 said:


> But not just any tits. Mouse tits. So you know its serious love.


 I didn't look closely enough to tell what it was. I just kinda went "HOLY JESUS! WHAT IS THAT? WHAT THE _FUCK_ IS THAT!"


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I didn't look closely enough to tell what it was. I just kinda went "HOLY JESUS! WHAT IS THAT? WHAT THE _FUCK_ IS THAT!"


 
Apparently it's a mouse that is exposing herself.


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Oct 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I didn't look closely enough to tell what it was. I just kinda went "HOLY JESUS! WHAT IS THAT? WHAT THE _FUCK_ IS THAT!"



Isn't that the proper way to enjoy most furry art?


----------



## Mentova (Oct 10, 2010)

wolf5674 said:


> Isn't that the proper way to enjoy most furry art?


 Apparently, seeing as how that is my reaction to the majority of it I've seen sadly.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 10, 2010)

Hijiku said:


> Apparently it's a mouse that is exposing herself.


 
Oh, come now! That's a classic WWII bomber nose-art pose! At best it qualifies as erotica; it's certainly not hard-core. Though I grant you it might cause an eyebrow or two to slide upward in the sleepy little town of West Armpit, VA.


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 10, 2010)

GingerM said:


> Oh, come now! That's a classic WWII bomber nose-art pose! At best it qualifies as erotica; it's certainly not hard-core. Though I grant you it might cause an eyebrow or two to slide upward in the sleepy little town of West Armpit, VA.


 
Or Rochester, NY..


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 10, 2010)

Ehhh... I wouldn't do it personally as I'm not going to expose myself that far. Quite a few people already know, so why even bother?
Just my opinion. Either way, I can't really help ya here. If you really want to get shirt, then try this site.
http://www.uberprints.com/


----------



## GingerM (Oct 10, 2010)

Hijiku said:


> Or Rochester, NY..


 
* giggles * So true!


----------



## Ukal (Oct 10, 2010)

I would be embarassed to be in the same state as you if you wore that shirt, GingerM.  I mean you would have to be a socially awkward f- oh wait.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.artscow.com/photo-gifts/cat0505


----------



## GingerM (Oct 10, 2010)

Ukal said:


> I would be embarassed to be in the same state as you if you wore that shirt, GingerM.  I mean you would have to be a socially awkward f- oh wait.


 
 The odds of my being in that state anytime in, oh, the next millennium, verges on vanishingly small, hon. And I assure you, I've seen people out in much more embarrassing t-shirts. "McCain & Palin in '08", for example. 

On a completely unrelated note, may I say your forum avvie is lovely? So few people get corgis right. Plus, the goggles are a cute touch.


----------



## Ukal (Oct 10, 2010)

I..guess...that's true.  Doesn't mean that shirt is more tasteful though, it's still bad.  I'm curious as to why some furries feel the need to wear or desire furry related shirts.  The same goes for anime, and video game shirts if you're over the age of 18.  I know a dude who wears a Sonic the Hedgehog T-shirt in public and he's fucking 28 years old.  I mean, he's a good friend of mine and not a loser, but Jesus it's hard to go out places when he wears stuff like that.

And yes, Dipper made my reference sheet(from which I cropped out this pic).  I made sure he stayed true to wait they look like, did an incredible job too.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 10, 2010)

Ukal said:


> I..guess...that's true.  Doesn't mean that shirt is more tasteful though, it's still bad.  I'm curious as to why some furries feel the need to wear or desire furry related shirts.  The same goes for anime, and video game shirts if you're over the age of 18.  I know a dude who wears a Sonic the Hedgehog T-shirt in public and he's fucking 28 years old.  I mean, he's a good friend of mine and not a loser, but Jesus it's hard to go out places when he wears stuff like that.
> 
> And yes, Dipper made my reference sheet(from which I cropped out this pic).  I made sure he stayed true to wait they look like, did an incredible job too.



Hey I'm over 18 and wear videogame shirts still. =[

Mostly band shirts though.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 10, 2010)

Ukal said:


> I..guess...that's true.  Doesn't mean that shirt is more tasteful though, it's still bad.  I'm curious as to why some furries feel the need to wear or desire furry related shirts.  The same goes for anime, and video game shirts if you're over the age of 18.  I know a dude who wears a Sonic the Hedgehog T-shirt in public and he's fucking 28 years old.  I mean, he's a good friend of mine and not a loser, but Jesus it's hard to go out places when he wears stuff like that.


 
Fair question - I guess for the same reason some Star Wars fans feel a need to wear t-shirts with the head of Darth Vader or Yoda or Luke, or carry a toy lightsaber. Any fandom is going to have people who express their fannishness (if that's a word?) publically. I don't think a furry-themed t-shirt is any worse than a fursuit, and may be all a furry fan can afford. From what I understand, fursuits can be horribly expensive. That said, I wouldn't wear one to work or to a job interview, unless maybe it was to be curator at the Hollywood Furdom Museum  In which case, of course, it would be entirely apropos.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 10, 2010)

Ukal said:


> And yes, Dipper made my reference sheet(from which I cropped out this pic).  I made sure he stayed true to wait they look like, did an incredible job too.



I will look him up on FA. Any artist who is recommended by others should be cultivated and appreciated.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Oct 11, 2010)

> Wow I'm surprised nobody has mentioned this shit yet:
> http://www.jinx.com/identity/spring2010/men/couch_critters_premium.html?catid=1&cs=19&csd=critter



This is pretty... acceptable, actually. Humans with animal heads on in this style are considered surreal more than furry, so it wouldn't make people go "wtf" when they see it. 
I don't like the violet hue of the shirt though. :/


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 11, 2010)

I've seen a lot of links to sites where you can create your own shirt. Anyone want to share their creations?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 11, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> I've seen a lot of links to sites where you can create your own shirt. Anyone want to share their creations?


 It hasn't arrived yet, put I got this on a T-shirt:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4550359

The person who made that is my favorite artist.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> It hasn't arrived yet, put I got this on a T-shirt:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4550359
> 
> The person who made that is my favorite artist.


 I saw that and was like "Hey that's surprising. No gigantic tits or any oversexualized bits."

Then I saw their giant bouncing titty avatar.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I saw that and was like "Hey that's surprising. No gigantic tits or any oversexualized bits."
> 
> Then I saw their giant bouncing titty avatar.


 The submissions aren't like that.
I'm pretty sure that it's a meme avatar.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> The submissions aren't like that.
> I'm pretty sure that it's a meme avatar.


 It's still bouncing fox tits.


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Oct 11, 2010)

Valery91Thunder said:


> This is pretty... acceptable, actually. Humans with animal heads on in this style are considered surreal more than furry, so it wouldn't make people go "wtf" when they see it.
> I don't like the violet hue of the shirt though. :/


 

Shoot I forgot to post the other tee, violet is just one of the colors.

http://www.jinx.com/identity/spring2010/men/couch_critters_basic.html?catid=124&cs=2&csd=124


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's still bouncing fox tits.


 Wolf tits, actually.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 12, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> It hasn't arrived yet, put I got this on a T-shirt:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4550359
> 
> The person who made that is my favorite artist.


 
See? There we go. Very nice.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 12, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> See? There we go. Very nice.


 on a slightly related note, I got this adorable picture on a mousepad from the same website:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4319830/


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 30, 2010)

And then I use my necromancy to revive this thread to its former glory!

Because I just got my T-shirt:
http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll320/Mysterypegnuin/IMG_0750.jpg


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 30, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> And then I use my necromancy to revive this thread to its former glory!
> 
> Because I just got my T-shirt:
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll320/Mysterypegnuin/IMG_0750.jpg


 
thats fucking cool. i wanna make one.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 30, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> thats fucking cool. i wanna make one.


 http://www.artscow.com/ :3

Just make sure you get the right size


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 30, 2010)

I just picked up a couple of sweet wolf shirts at Meijer for $4.99 each.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 30, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I just picked up a couple of sweet wolf shirts at Meijer for $4.99 each.


 Were they 3 wolf moon shirts?

This is important.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Were they 3 wolf moon shirts?
> 
> This is important.


 
3 worgen moon IMO


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Were they 3 wolf moon shirts?
> 
> This is important.


 
No, they where cheap knock offs. Like 2 wolf moon. ;V


----------



## Mentova (Oct 30, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> 3 worgen moon IMO


I love that they made that



Sauvignon said:


> No, they where cheap knock offs. Like 2 wolf moon. ;V


 Two as in me and you bby


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh, murr.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 30, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, murr.


 Yiff time is now


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

I have this


----------



## Mentova (Oct 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I have this


 my yiff shirt is better


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> my yiff shirt is better


 
Yeah, but what flavoure is it? Because citras taste like a orange.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 30, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Yeah, but what flavoure is it? Because citras taste like a orange.


 It is animal semen flavor.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

That is a Lemon Citra. KD is an Orange; I got the shirt before creating him. There is no Orange Citra shirt yet.
I have this fox shirt too.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> That is a Lemon Citra. KD is an Orange; I got the shirt before creating him. There is no Orange Citra shirt yet.
> I have this fox shirt too.


 
Yeah ok, but which one tastes like:



Heckler & Koch said:


> It is animal semen flavor.


 
Cuz that flavoure sounds new and exciting.


----------



## johnlee (Jul 3, 2015)

I prefer wolf T-shirts.


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jul 3, 2015)

I would love to buy one from zazzle but 30$ for a T-shirt just seems a bit much to me, still have too take shipping costs into account etc. but  you can always make your own, now days you can easily find those special sheets on witch you can print your image and afterward iron onto your shirt, it's not high quality but it like 7$ a shirt including the shirt itself and you can choose whatever image you want to put on it and make sure the T-shirt fits.
Planning on doing that after I can grab some nice plain T-shirt in the sales.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 4, 2015)

So a forum noob revived a thread that has been dead for 5 years. Isn't there some rule against doing that? 
But yeah, I saw a cool design once, but it was only available in women's sizes.


----------



## Filter (Jul 4, 2015)

I've seen a few on CafePress. You might also commission an artist for a t-shirt design.


----------



## johnlee (Jul 6, 2015)

i think there are very few websites which are regular and efficient in providing the delivery on time.


----------



## SassySpringbok (Jul 6, 2015)

http://animaltshirts.eu/
Dunno if it's been said already but this is a good site.


----------



## johnlee (Jul 22, 2015)

SassySpringBok yeah i checked it. it seems to be good.


----------



## johnlee (Jul 23, 2015)

SassySpringBok you should check this http://www.superfanshirts.com/


----------



## brucerichard (Jul 25, 2015)

johnlee i checked it out and its great.


----------

